# Strange Kidding Incident-Left With Questions



## BrazosChick (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello Goat Friends!

I have a young doe, in the midst of her first kidding experience. (Our first as well!!) I broke my foot, and am in a cast, so my husband has been tending to the animals the past two weeks. I haven't been available to notice her profession. This morning, around 9:00 AM, he comes in and tells me he thinks our girl needs her mom. She's been pretty slow moving the past few days, but today she wouldn't eat. I went out to see her within 15 minutes, and she had a little goo leaking from her. I decided I would go out every 2 hours to check on her. Well, that was really about every hour.

A little after 10:00 AM, we put her in a pen by herself. He buck and she were calling out to each other often. She looked miserable, and had more goo. Every time I went out to check on her, she looked like she was progressing. (Lying down, standing up, calling out, tail up/tail down.) At about 4:30 PM today, as she was lying down, it looked like maybe one hoof was out. She was panting, but didn't seem to be in pain. I annoyed her, and she stood up. At that moment, I took paper towels and grabbed the strange glob from her hind end. After inspecting it, and showing it to my husband for confirmation, it was a 2 1/2" - 3" embryo. I was shocked.

Bonnie is big, has no bag, and I left her alone for the next hour and a half. Went back out to check on her, and she's not calling out, not grunting, still pawing at the ground, but that's it. It is now 11:00 PM, and it looks as though she has bedded down for the night. I rubbed her forehead and she made little nuzzling noises, but no grunting, and no obvious signs of pain or contractions.

Was that it? She birthed a tiny, stillborn fetus, looked like she was going to kid a giant kid, and just the little tiny unformed baby? Unless she ate a placenta, there was never one on the ground. I'm so confused right now, and of course worried about my girl. Anyone ever experience a strange birth like this? Could she have a kid still inside her? Thanks for the advice!!! ~BrazosChick


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She aborted  I'm so sorry. She could have another kid in there but SHOULD be able to pass it by herself with it being that small. You can either lube up and go in and see if you feel another one to be safe or just keep a eye on her. Honestly I've dealt with a few abortions and everyone has all been able to pass the kids being that small. If she acts off tomorrow then I would take her to a vet. I hate to flat out say she will be ok and be proven wrong


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh if you go in wear gloves and or wash well


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the weird world of kidding and lambing. I don't have an answer for you. it could be many things.
that could be it or that could be a twin that died. I have has a live birth after an abortion. I have also had a live birth then another live birth two weeks later. I have had half a lamb born, the hind half. 
I'm sorry I cant be more help.
Do bounce her and see if there is another kid. to bounce her put your hands under her belly and gently lift up it there is another kid you will feel it. it will feel like a large lump. if there is nothing there it will be soft.


----------



## BrazosChick (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks a million y'all! Would she have gone through all of the motions of a full blown kidding for such a small fetus? She is still huge. Will get a little sleep, and then go back out to check on her. Thanks again, and have a nice evening!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You might want to wash up really well, put gloves on, put lubricant all over your hand and go in. If she has
another kid in there, you should be able to tell. But, at the very least, keep an eye on her and take her temp frequently.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are inexperienced, you may want to get the vet out and check her.


----------



## BrazosChick (Nov 5, 2015)

This morning I go out to check on her, and find yet another little aborted fetus. She stood up, came over to me, and ate. She is still contained in her pen, and will be watched all day. A call to the vet's office will take place when they open. Thanks again!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry. What an awful way to dive into kidding!


----------



## BrazosChick (Nov 5, 2015)

We called a local vet that welcomes larger animals in his practice. He was so kind to have a long conversation with my husband and I. He told us to watch her closely today, which we did, and if anything got too crazy today or this evening, to bring her in tomorrow for an ultrasound and additional care if needed. She has been her completely, normal self today. Eating, drinking, grazing with her sweet buck. You would never have known the misery she was in just yesterday. I'm sad we didn't get to meet her two little kids, but happy she is doing so well. (I'm still being very cautious!) 

Thanks to you all for your support!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

By your description of her current behavior it sounds as though she will be just fine.
Do monitor her temp a couple of times a day & give her lots of extra love.
Search her stall thoroughly for placenta they don't always eat it. It might be lost in the bedding.
What sort of discharge is she having?


----------



## BrazosChick (Nov 5, 2015)

Currently none, and her big ole belly has shrunk.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Many abortions are caused by a bacterial infection. that bacteria can also effect humans. that is why I do not let pregnant women in to my birthing barn. the bacteria dies with in a few days so clean the pen out and don't put any other goats in it for a week or so. antibiotics are very effective at preventing abortions. 
Sorry for the loss it is a big let down when this happens.


----------

